# Another Ventilated Boxcar



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

I decided to make yet another ventilated boxcar, since I had so much fun with my first one. (http://www.jbrr.com/html/ventilated.html)

This started off as an AMS flatcar. I built up the body using Ozark siding. Doors were made from wood siding and roofwalk from wood strips. Ladders are made from styrene and brass. I got some door hardware from Ozark and used a bunch of the flatcar hardware for the rest.


It's now ready for Interchange Service.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Great looking car! 

Masterfull job!!! 

About one side cut levers, I'm used to seeing them full width of the car. How do they uncouple when only one coupler is released? 
My comparrison is poor, I've only used Aristocraps... but opening one won't let them part. Also I'm finding out they aren't weatherproof which might contribute to the grabby nature. 

John


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

That is a really nice job!


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nicely done Bruce.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Great work, very nice detailing! That will be an eyecather between the ordinary boxcars.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Great work Bruce.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautifully done, Bruce. Wonderful.


----------



## audi84 (Jan 13, 2008)

Really SUPER Bruce, you must have the patience of Job! 

audi84....Noel Thomas


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Somehow, when I read "Ventilated," I think of something else:











Must be the country kid in me.

Shad, your forum code keeps turning my image url into:

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...://www.outsidetrains.com/mls/keepdown.jpg</a>


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Worked OK from the 'Quick Reply' editor using the UBB/Forum Code image tags.










Didn't work OK from the HTML editor, using the UBB/Forum code image tags.








So using the UBB/Forum Code image tags in the HTML editor do not get translated properly

Worked OK from the 'Insert Image' dialog in the HTML editor.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

See what I mean by "Ventilated?" hehe


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Another great job Bruce. Looked better in person.

Doc


----------



## ConrailRay (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce, Looks really nice! What type of freight house building is that in the background?? 
-Ray


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Very nice. Just the right amount of weathering.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, guys.

The warehouse is Matheson Textiles - a 24" x 42" building I made from acrylic.









You can see more about how it was built over at my site: http://www.jbrr.com/html/matheson_textiles.html


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking car! Since it's ready for interchange....send it out here. ;-)


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

It's already in service on Mike Oates' RR. 

I still have my earlier one that I lettered for his RR.


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Take a look at the images at the top of the thread. Bruce even included a load of fruit boxes. You can see them through the lower side and end vents and through the main door. Really over the top. I appreciate the build quality. Now the citizens of Chelsea and Savage (two towns on the CW) will be able to enjoy fresh fresh fruit from the farms around Jackson. 

Mike


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a better shot of the crates that I took while it was under construction.









Paper Creek Models has a sample outhouse kit you can download. I enlarged the boards and printed them out. I used this for the underside of the roof and the interior wood siding. I found the crate labels online and scaled them appropriately. They're glued to wood blocks.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce... Looks like one or the other or maybe both doors would have to be latched before moving the car. 
Do you know what kind of a latch they had for both doors? Maybe a pin latch on the bottom? 
I have a couple of old Bachmann box cars that already has doors sliding wrong way. They would be a good start to do a car like you did.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I need to build one of them for my Hobo to stand in and look out the door.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Noel,
I'm not sure what they used and I don't have any good closeups. It looks like they could have something on the outside edge of each door to hold the open one in place, but I really can't figure out what holds it in the closed position.










Richard,
I might have to get one of those guys. I still have a couple flatcars to be used as project bases....


----------

